# About the Copyright Notice on My Photos



## Skipper (Oct 29, 2004)

I understand some may be offended by the copyright notice I use on my photos, and I am aware that some firewalls do not allow them to pass through.  For that I'm sorry that you may be offended by the notice or that you can't view them through your firewall.  However, please understand that I do sell photos as a hobby profession, and the copyright is what protects them from unauthorized use.  (read into that theft)

I'm a pretty trusting person, and grew up where we left the doors to the house unlocked all the time.  However in the electronic age, when you put something on the internet, you have to do what you must to protect your interest in your property.  It's no different than locking your car door when you run into the store.  Sure, if someone really wants to steal either, the lock or copyright isn't going to stop them, but you'll have the satisfaction knowing they had to tinker with it a while to get rid of the marks.

I'm not backwards enough to not realize that the photos as posted here are not really usable in most print environments because they have been cut down size wise to fit on the site, however, over the years, my primary market has been internet sites and e-zines.  These size files are plenty sufficient for them to use if they wanted to.  

Up until recently, I rarely paid that much attention to watermarking the photos and embedding the copyright in the file itself.  However, in July, I had one taken and used without permission, and it really ticked me off that someone who knew better did what they did.  It's like that first time someone came into dad's house and stole some stuff.  From then on, we locked the doors.  

I suggest that if you have photos that you would like to attempt to market or wish to protect your photos, you also should use a copyright watermark and or an embedded copyright.  It's pretty easy in Photoshop to place both copyright protections in the photo, and it may prevent yours from being stolen as well.

The reason they won't pass through a firewall is the process of embeding the copyright into the photo's code triggers an alarm on the firewall.  Some of the recent Windows updates have addressed viruses being shipped embedded into jpg photos.  Like everything else, it takes a few knot heads to spoil it for everyone else.  If you don't believe the embedded thing works, take a copyright embedded photo to the digital developer at Wal Mart.  The machine will reject the picture and not develop it.  I don't care if it's me taking my photo to Wall Mart, they won't develop one with a copyright embedded on it.

Copyrights are serious business if you attempt to market anything like photographs or articles.  

Skipper


----------



## leo (Oct 30, 2004)

*Thanks for the explanation*

While the copyright embedding does, IMO, take away a bit from viewing the pics, they are still fine shots and I understand where you are comming from  

Thanks for sharing your pics  

leo


----------



## Ga-Spur (Oct 30, 2004)

I am enjoy them as most do ; but as large as that mark is; let's call it what it is:" advertising" Skipper,    "The one without the deck".


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 30, 2004)

I completely understand why you do it.  My only question was "why so big"???

Would a smaller copyright image not serve the same purpose???

No biggie though, like I said, it's your pictures do as you wish.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 30, 2004)

No problem here Skip.. Keepem coming, I enjoy..


----------



## dbodkin (Oct 30, 2004)

Skipper... what's up with "No Longer Available" on your pics? Or is it my firewall as you explained?

Dave


----------



## Skipper (Oct 30, 2004)

I pulled them myself.  

I sort of hesitate to reply concerned I guess about what I might say, but the long and short is, if my copyright is so offensive to some that it is considered to be spam, then so be it, I won't post them anymore.  

Since I have been a member of Woody's forum, I have tried my best to be as good of a citizen as I could.  I've helped out when I thought I could technically when the site went down and the software had to be changed.  I've told quite a few others about Woodys.  I carry a Woodys banner in the links section of my own site as requested and will continue to carry it.

However, this petty bickering over the size of my photos, the fact that most of them are taken in Portrait rather than landscape format, and the copyright notice is too much to listen to.  Over the years, I've sold a lot of photos to internet sites.  Some have brought as high as $400, some as low as $35.  The fact is, in the internet market for the photos, they are usable as posted here.  Yes, the copyright is somewhat gaudy looking.  It's supposed to be.  If it was tiny placed down in the corner out of sight, it wouldn't be much good for it's intended purpose.  Have you ever taken proofs home from a professional photographer?  Chances are it has PROOF in big bold letters right across the subject.  Why?  Scanners can be detrimental to him selling you his/her work.

I enjoyed sharing my photographs with you all, and was more than willing to let you have first looks at some that may one day be sold.  I've already got an offer on one, and you may see it in print next fall.    Please understand, I have not intended to use Woody's forum as a marketing tool for my photographs.  The people I sell them to already know about them, and I can't think of one that has ever seen Woody's site or for that matter most web sites.  Some of them do frequent my site to see what I have that's new, but they have been past customers.  Mostly, I send them direct to the editors with the Copyrigt on them.  They know exactly how to get the copyright removed and obtain a larger file.  I thought that by providing the photos to the site free of charge I was adding something to it.  Maybe for some it was, but for others, it was only creating problems, and for that, I'm sorry I offended you.  

Skipper


----------



## Ga-Spur (Oct 31, 2004)

Skipper please accept my apology. I was just ribbing you. I certainly enjoyed your photos. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 31, 2004)

Skip,

Do as you wish.  I was just trying to "help" or offer some advice or even a "heads-up" so to speak about the copyright taking away from the photo itself _"in my opinion"_ as I stated.  I, in no way, meant to come across as not liking your pictures or felt like you were abusing Woody's forums for personal advertising.  

You posted some NICE pictures, some that I was glad to have seen.  I was only making a statement about the copyright being so big, and how I felt it took away from the awesome pictures you took and shared.

I even followed it up with, _"I completely understand why you do it"_ And was asking a legitmate question as to why the copyright had to be so big -- That's all.  

Sorry if something I said made you feel like you had to pick up all your toys and go home...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 1, 2004)

Skipper, you have a PM.

Jim


----------



## Eshad (Nov 2, 2004)

Don't stop posting Skipper!  I love the pics, and certainly understand where you are coming from!


----------

